# Any rat/multi breeders around eastbourne/east sussex



## steeve23 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking for a breeder of rats/multis in or around eastbourne area
been getting online recently but want somewhere to get small amounts and i dont like the petshops around this area
any help would be appreciated thanks :2thumb:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

How many r u after 
I'm in aldershot Hampshire 
I could help numbers depending


----------



## steeve23 (Feb 4, 2012)

im just after somewhere to get like 10-50 odd here and there when needed instead of having to buy £150 worth to get free delivery


----------

